# What types of "convenience foods" do you can?



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

As I am thinking more about canning season, I was trying to come up with some ideas for canning some quick meals. So far I have:

chicken 
chicken soup 
sloppy joe
beef stew
chili

I'm just curious as to what others can for this same purpose.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Ground Beef. Beef chunks,Pork chunks.Chicken soup without the noodles.Beef stew. Chicken breasts.Chili.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Good thread! I'm interested in starting to can more already-done meals instead of just ingredients (like plain beans or meat).


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes, I also can dried beans after soaking,good for fast meals.Unfortunately the freezer door was left open, and after lunch I'll be canning up many Lbs. of pork. The alarm did not work, and we've had some horrible heat.


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

Navy bean soup, speggetti sauce with meat, beef vegetable soup, split pea soup, 10 bean soup.


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

7thswan said:


> Yes, I also can dried beans after soaking,good for fast meals.Unfortunately the freezer door was left open, and after lunch I'll be canning up many Lbs. of pork. The alarm did not work, and we've had some horrible heat.


Oh wow. Sorry to hear that. On the upside, you caught it before it went bad.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm canning chicken and veggie soup today. But we have lots of convenience foods canned:
Spaghetti sauce
Chicken and turkey (both in stock)
Ham chunks
Meatballs in BBQ flavored sauce
Pulled pork
Hamburger
Ground sausage
Mixed beans and ham

Can't remember everything and can't leave the pressure canner to go look in the pantry!


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

7thswan said:


> Yes, I also can dried beans after soaking,good for fast meals.Unfortunately the freezer door was left open, and after lunch I'll be canning up many Lbs. of pork. The alarm did not work, and we've had some horrible heat.


Sorry to hear about the freezer! Mine is on my back porch and I'm always scared "something" will happen and I'll lose what's in it. As I'm in/out the back door pretty much all day, I always look to see if the light is on every time I pass it and open it once per day.

On to canning...

I put up dried beans as well...like you said, makes for a quick/easy meal after a long day. Other than maybe potatoes, though, that's all I've put up that might be considered "convenience" food. However, I plan on putting up homemade vegetable/beef soup, chili, and spaghetti sauce. I also have a really GOOD (but simple) recipe for sweet-n-sour sauce I want to put up in pint jars just for me (DH doesn't like it...go figure!).


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

I have turkey and chicken soup and some dinners that I got from a great blog that I tried to find but cant .
Chicken w/ pineapple and peppers ( sort of sweet and sour )
Beef stew
Spicy sausage with corn, tomato and black beans ( excellent over rice )


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Venison and beef, ground and in chunks (for stew), chicken, mixed vegetable blend (to be added to canned meat for stews/ soups, and salsa. I could live on salsa and chips. I've not put up any beans as I found a great sale last year on canned great northern, pintos, and red beans -- 3/$1.00 and purchased a case each. Figured that was cheaper than my canning them myself.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Vickie44, Do you have a recipe for that spicy sausage dish?
Thanks


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

JulieQ I would be interested in your recipe for canned meat balls..... How do they turn out? Is the texture good?

Thanks
Caren


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

Caren said:


> JulieQ I would be interested in your recipe for canned meat balls..... How do they turn out? Is the texture good?
> 
> Thanks
> Caren


I would be interested as well. 

Thanks for the ideas everyone. Keep sharing. I'm really glad I asked. You guys are great.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Beanies and Weenies
Chili
Sloppy Joe
soups (usually jump make a jumbo batch for dinner and can the rest the next day)
pie fillings (we eat lost of cobblers and crumbles in the winter)

I think that's all that I put up that just is heat and eat. I don't put up stew (and other such things), because I put up the components....dump 3-4 jars and heat.

Beans are a big help. I am not disciplined enough to think to soak beans the day before I need them.....and then remember to start cooking them in time for dinner the next day. Which reminds me, I need to can more beans, lol.

I second the recipe requests! I'd love a few more heat then dump over rice/noodle items to put up.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

salmon
clams
This year I need to bulk can fish not just a few to fill out a shelf - we used more than i planned and are LOW but there are NO fish this year --Warning salmon shortage may loom.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

How about instructions for chicken w/pineapple and peppers? Thanks.


----------



## defenestrate (Aug 23, 2005)

I had heard warnings about potential salmon shortages - if you can't get it there, there's definitely something wrong.


----------



## nandmsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

I do dried beans
chili
lots of soups like chicken noodle, pasta fagioli, minestrone all without the pasta of course
stock
baked beans


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Okay, hope this is not overload, lol, but besides the usual chicken, beef, ham, and pork chunks, rabbit, hamburger, sausage, beans, etc., here's a list of a lot of "ready made meals" I want to try canning. I live alone and would love to be able to just open a jar and heat after a long day or throw a larger meal together in a hurry for company!

I've only tried a few so far, but they came out great. I don't have all the recipes copied down, but they can be Googled, or a bunch can be found on this site: Creative Canning: Orange Chicken (Vickie, is this the one you were looking for?) 

***Warning* - some of these recipes would not be considered "safe" according to the NCHFP (National Center for Home Food Preservation), so use based on your own judgment. Some I would adjust slightly to suit my own reservations/preferences. So consider yourselves duly warned, lol.**

Vegetable beef soup
Chicken vegetable soup (add noodles or rice later when cooking)
Bean or lentil soup
Potato soup (add milk or cream when heating)
Taco soup
Tomato soup
Tomato basil Florentine soup (add cream when heating)
Corn chowder (add milk or cream when heating)
Clam chowder (add milk or cream when heating)
Chicken, corn and green chile chowder (add cream when heating and top with shredded cheese)
Split pea soup with ham
Potato & cabbage soup
Albondigas (Mexican meatball soup)
Chicken enchilada soup (add cornmeal to thicken when heating)
15-Bean soup with kielbasa
Gumbo (add rice when heating or thicken and pour over rice)
Beef barley soup (add the barley when heating)
Posole (pork and hominy stew)
Cajun black beans and Andouille sausage
Brunswick stew
Hamburger stew
Veal and mushroom stew
White chili (chicken & great northern beans)
Chili con carne
Many layer chili
Chile verde (pork and green chile stew)
Chile Colorado (beef in a spicy red sauce)
Seasoned taco meat
Chicken or beef fajita strips with onions and peppers
Whole raw pack chicken pieces for frying later (saw actual pictures of this!)
Italian sausage in spicy spaghetti sauce
Orange chicken
Mango chicken
Spicy pineapple chicken
Lemon chicken
Mexican chicken
Pickled wieners or Polish sausage
Beef pot pie filling
Chicken pot pie filling
Chicken Scampi (Olive Garden clone)
Chicken Marsala
Stuffed Cabbage rolls with sauce
Shepherd's Pie filling (pour into a dish and add some mashed potatoes on top before baking)
Baked beans and wieners, maybe with pineapple
Pot roast & veggies in broth
Tamale pie filling (add cornmeal topping before baking)
Corned beef brisket (possibly with cabbage wedges?)
Steak cutlets with broth for gravy
Canned chicken wings with hot sauce, BBQ, teriyaki, or honey mustard sauce
Meatballs in broth or sauce
Meatloaf
Sloppy Joes
Beef hash (someone here on HT, but can't remember, sorry!)
Meat pate
Tamales
Shredded beef or pork in BBQ sauce
Pork ribs and sauerkraut, apples and onions
Sweet and sour spareribs
Chicken a la King
Bourbon chicken
Mongolian beef
Sweet & sour pork
Broccoli & beef
Asian beef pepper with onions
Beef tips and mushrooms (serve over noodles or rice)
Turkey breast in tomato basil marinade
Steak rollups with bacon, onion and mushrooms (recipe by Pony from HT)
Cajun red beans with sausage (serve over rice after heating)
Pork roast with onions, celery, potatoes, and carrots (make gravy from broth)
Pork and spicy apples
Beef bourguignon
Pepper steak
Salisbury steak
Swiss steak
Beef stroganoff (add sour cream while heating and serve over noodles)
Pancit Bihon (a very complex Filippino dish that I'm not sure would work, but want to try anyway, lol)


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow Callie, where did you get all your recipes?


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

CALLIE Yeah Thats the site ! 

All three I named came from this site and I was very happy with them!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Packedready said:


> Wow Callie, where did you get all your recipes?


Hours and hours scouring the internet, lol. The Creative Canning site was one of the first I came across when looking for canning meals a few years ago. She didn't have nearly as many then as she does now, but I thought she was a genius! So then I just went searching for others. I keep meaning to hunt them down and save them in my files, but just never seem to have the time. I just hope they don't disappear before I get a chance to.

Vickie, I thought that was probably the one!  I've tried several from her site, too, and loved all of them.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

We may all move to your house Callie. Do you havea few extra bedrooms for us all?


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

I've visited the creative canning site before, but could you list your other sites as well? I love to can, and would really like to have more 'dinners in a jar' meals on hand.

Moldy


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

rancher1913 said:


> I've visited the creative canning site before, but could you list your other sites as well? I love to can, and would really like to have more 'dinners in a jar' meals on hand.
> 
> Moldy


ME TOO!!! 

Callie thank you so much for sharing. That is so awesome!!! 

BTW, my niece's name is Calie (spelled with one L).


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

oldasrocks said:


> We may all move to your house Callie. Do you havea few extra bedrooms for us all?


ROFL! Well, I only have one medium sized spare bedroom (turned the smallest one into a large walk-in pantry), but I could move my office in there and house you all bunkhouse style in my current office (tongue and groove paneled "cabin" look room with wood floor, about 14' x 24' in length. Only one bathroom though, may have to put in an outhouse. 



rancher1913 said:


> I've visited the creative canning site before, but could you list your other sites as well? I love to can, and would really like to have more 'dinners in a jar' meals on hand.
> 
> Moldy


Oh my goodness, Moldy! I feel totally unworthy next to all you do, girl! :bow: I don't do nearly the volume of canning that you do (not many people do!), lol. I just want to try a lot of different things.  

You know me, we've discussed before our pantries and stuff, and I love to cook, can and dehydrate. I used to do a lot of batch cooking for the freezer, but trying to get away from that as much as possible due to power outages, etc.

I haven't really re-gathered and organized all my links since my last computer crash, but I'll see if I can hunt down a few good ones and post them, although it will probably be later in the week.



strawberrygirl said:


> ME TOO!!!
> 
> Callie thank you so much for sharing. That is so awesome!!!
> 
> BTW, my niece's name is Calie (spelled with one L).


You're welcome, just wish I had the recipes already saved so I could just copy and paste them in here for everyone. I was kind of worried y'all would think I was nuts with that list, ha! :teehee: 

It's a good name. I was named after my grandmother, my favorite person in the whole world.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2012)

I have a question I hope someone can help me with...I want to can the coleslaw recipe that someone had posted here ..I'm new to this whole thing and I'm not sure if I need to heat the canning jars before I fill them with the coleslaw so the jar's don't break when I put them in the boiling water bath...Thanks for your input.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

National Center for Home Food Preservation

Best site for learning the safest way to can , I use it all the time


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

Callie, I love the Creative Canning site, thanks for sharing. There are some great ideas.


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

M3S - you should heat the jars and the coleslaw when canning. I usually run the jars thru my dishwasher right before canning, or keep them hot in a water bath.

Callie - you're so sweet! I do love my canned chicken, but having a few other meals would be great. I try to can that type of stuff during the winter (no time in the summer). I just was gifted with some chokecherries (in the juicer steamer as i type) and apricots. I turned some of the apricots into apricot bavarian cream jam - yum. 

Other canning websites I can think of are foodinjars.com (kinda fru-fru stuff though), and canning granny's blog (her caramelized onions rock!)


Moldy


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

7thswan said:


> Yes, I also can dried beans after soaking,good for fast meals.Unfortunately the freezer door was left open, and after lunch I'll be canning up many Lbs. of pork. The alarm did not work, and we've had some horrible heat.


I have had this happen, too, twice, & it's awful. I've become a paranoid door checker.

I like to can pork & beans, bean & bacon soup, split pea & the 14 bean soup. Also chili. Just hate the long processing times as I am also a paranoid dial checker!!


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

calliemoonbeam said:


> Okay, hope this is not overload, lol, but besides the usual chicken, beef, ham, and pork chunks, rabbit, hamburger, sausage, beans, etc., here's a list of a lot of "ready made meals" I want to try canning. I live alone and would love to be able to just open a jar and heat after a long day or throw a larger meal together in a hurry for company!
> 
> I've only tried a few so far, but they came out great. I don't have all the recipes copied down, but they can be Googled, or a bunch can be found on this site: Creative Canning: Orange Chicken (Vickie, is this the one you were looking for?)
> 
> ***Warning* - some of these recipes would not be considered "safe" according to the NCHFP (National Center for Home Food Preservation), so use based on your own judgment. Some I would adjust slightly to suit my own reservations/preferences. So consider yourselves duly warned, lol.**


WOW Thanks for the link. Some really good ideas there that I want to try. I did notice in at least one recipe she adds flour before canning. I think I would skip that and just thicken while heating it.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Yeah, like I said there are things that aren't considered safe, and I would tweak some of them, that's why I mentioned thickening things after opening the jars and heating. I think she uses oil/grease and/or milk products in some too, which I wouldn't do either, but make the basic recipe and add the milk later. But doesn't she have a great site? 

Moldy, I haven't forgotten the links asked you for. I started hunting them down this evening and will post as soon as I've made some headway!


----------



## donnam (Sep 27, 2005)

Callie - Is the recipe for cajun red beans and sausage on Creative Canning? I'll look - it sounds good. Many thanks to the person that posted the Coleslaw recipe. It's very good and I will be making more of it. Does anyone have a good recipe for pie filling? Our convenience list looks like this so far:
coleslaw baked beans barbecue sauce salsa Swiss Steak Bean Soup 
Turkey in broth Beef Stew Chicken Breast in broth Chicken Soup 
Vegetable Beef Soup Spaghetti and Meat Sauce Pizza Sauce 
My next experiments will be minestrone (without the pasta) and Enchilada Sauce. We love enchiladas. This is such a great post.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

calliemoonbeam said:


> Yeah, like I said there are things that aren't considered safe, and I would tweak some of them, that's why I mentioned thickening things after opening the jars and heating. I think she uses oil/grease and/or milk products in some too, which I wouldn't do either, but make the basic recipe and add the milk later. But doesn't she have a great site?
> 
> 
> 
> > Yes it's a very cool site. Was up half the night looking at it.


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

Here's a video for canned meatloaf that I would like to try.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SvCdJ-t3tc&feature=relmfu]Pressure Canning Meatloaf - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

DarleneJ said:


> Here's a video for canned meatloaf that I would like to try.
> 
> Pressure Canning Meatloaf - YouTube


I have been watching her videos for several months now. She is a real go getter! 

I told my husband that I wanted to can meatloaf, and at first he kind of looked at me like I had 3 heads. He seems to be on board now. We are buying 1/4 beef cow for hamburger soon, and I can't wait to try it. I'm also going to try and can meatballs.


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

OK - well... um, it seems that I am going to be teaching some canning classes. Does anyone have a killer recipe for spaghetti sauce that turns out as thick as say prego or ragu? I don't care if it's WB or pressure canned - I just want a great recipe! I usually make my tomato sauce using canned tomatoes from the Fannie Farmer Cookbook each time I need it.

Moldy


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Sorry, I can't help you with that one Moldy! I've been told my homemade spaghetti sauce is too thick and has too many low-acid vegetables in it to be safely canned, and in this case I've been reluctant to try it. I keep meaning to see if I can tweak it somehow so I could can the basic sauce and doctor it up at serving time without too much effort, just haven't gotten around to it yet. I don't like any of the recipes I've found and tried so far. But good luck with the classes! 

I'm going to get at least a partial list of links posted this weekend sometime, I promise! Work has picked up and right now I'm on my way to town for a bunch of errands, but I haven't forgotten, lol.


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

just can't seem to get mine thick enough to suit me. I've got a bit - my tomatoes are still green green green. DF (dear friend) is supposed to be bring me chokecherries today, though, so I'll be making jelly at least this weekend.

Moldy


----------



## froebeli (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't know if you can in large quantities or not, but my family loves this recipe and you can add as much tomato paste as you want when you reheat, or cook down as far as you want to make it thicker.


Spaghetti Sauce

1 5 gallon bucket tomatoes (less juicy if seeded and drained prior to cooking)
3 lbs Onion
Some Green Peppers if Desired---I like it with Peppers (about 3 or 4)
1 to 2 Tablespoons Crushed Red Pepper Flakes
Quarter Tomatoes (or peel and quarter if desired) Chop onions and Green Peppers coarsely. Cook Down (1 to 2 hours) Run through Sieve.
Add to above juice:
1 cup Sugar
2 Tablespoons Oregano
2 Tablespoons Parsley
2 Tablespoons Basil
3 Tablespoons or more to taste fresh or minced bottled garlic
1/3 cup salt
6 Bay Leaves
(I also add back the pureed leavings from sieving the first ingredients)
Cook 1 to 2 hours or more. 
Can in jars. 
When using this I add a 4 to 6 ounce can of tomato paste when reheating the canned sauce. My Family loves this. Keep in mind, you can add more of the seasonings too if you want it more flavorful.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Froebeli do you water bath or pressure can that? It looks real good.


----------



## froebeli (Feb 14, 2012)

I do a water bath for 45 minutes on quarts, but one could always add lemon juice or pressure can if desired. I don't think either way would affect the taste or texture much.


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

nandmsmom, I would love to have your recipe for pasta fagoli soup. It is my favorite and one of few that my husband loves. Would you share?:teehee:


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Who has a good recipe for minestrone soup? Also interested bean with bacon and sloppy joe. Those were some of my favorites as a child.

Who ever posted that they can pie filling, please! post recipes!

I canned 3 bean salad last year and will again this year. It was delicious and I ate it as a snack. I do canned beans. They were so easy and we went through them pretty quick.


----------



## nandmsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

Patches, here you go. Heather's Homemaking: Pasta e Fagioli soup


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

That looks good Heather, I added it to my list, lol. Thanks! 

Okay, I promised to get you guys some links. Sorry it's taken so long, but I'm having to go through numerous memory sticks to find my old info (that'll teach me for not labeling them better, ha!). Then I'm trying to verify all the links before I post them...and I'm finding most of them aren't any good any more! So I've spent hours searching them out again. 

It's not nearly a complete list, but I'll post what I've got so far. Lots of these recipes are on the Creative Canning: Orange Chicken site - she added a lot more since the last time I was there, and either we think alike or we found the same sites, lol. Anyway, here's what I have so far:

*NOTE: Please keep in mind that wherever possible I will substitute or tweak to use safe methods, not necessarily following the recipe exactly as posted. Use your common sense when using these recipes, please. 

Creative Canning Recipes (with year listed on her blog, since she doesn't have an alphabetized list)
Albondigas Soup (2009)
Apples and Pork (2009)
BBQ Black Beans (2009) *I will not use bottled sauce, but an approved recipe
Beef Roll Ups (2009)
Beef Stroganoff (2010) *Will not be using flour, will thicken on heating
Black Bean and Cajun Andouille Sausage (2007)
Bourbon Chicken (2009)
Chicken Enchilada Soup (2009)
Chili Beans (2010)
Chunky Beef Soup (2007)
Chunky Tomato Basil Soup (2010)
Clam Chower (2009)
Corn, Chicken and Green Chili Chowder (2009)
Cream of Mushroom Soup (2009)
Creamy Broccoli Soup with Chicken (2010)
French Market Onion Soup (2009)
Green Chili for Burritos (2009)
Italian Sauce with Sausage (2009)
Layered Beef Chalupa (2009)
Lemon Chicken (2009)
Mango Chicken (2007)
Many Layered Chili (2009)
Marsala Chicken (2009)
Mexican Chicken (2009)
Mongolian Beef (2009)
Olive Garden Chicken Scampi (2009)
Orange Chicken (2009)
Posole (pork and hominy stew) (2007)
Red Beans for Rice (2011)
Sausage, Cabbage & Vegetable Soup (2010)
Spicy Pineapple Chicken (2009)
Split Pea & Spicy Italian Sausage Soup (2010)
Sweet & Sour Chicken (2009)
Tomato & Onion/Spicy Jalapeno Soup (2010)
Tri Tip & Mushrooms (2010) *I will use beef broth & thicken on heating, NOT gravy mix
Turkey Breast in Tomato Basil Marinade (2009) *I will make my own marinade
Turkey Cassoulet Soup (2010)
White Chili (2009)
Yet Another Green Chili Stew (2010)

Other Links I've Verified:
All Meat Chili &#8211; Cooks.com - Recipe - Home Canning Chili (will also add garlic & paprika)
Baked Beans and Wieners, Possibly with Pineapple &#8211; Cooks.com - Recipe - Canning Dry Beans In Sauce (will use navy beans, molasses sauce and add thick sliced wieners & cook 90 minutes for meat)
Beef Bourguignon &#8211; Making and Canning Beef Bourguignon or Beef Burgundy Recipe. CanningUSA.COM - A great place to learn home canning!
Beef Stew &#8211; Canning Beef Stew (plan to add mushrooms and spices to mine)
Lentils & Greens *can be made into soup &#8211; Cooks.com - Recipe - Canning Lentils
Sausage Lentil Soup &#8211; My Favorite Recipes: Sausage Lentil Soup &#8230; with canning instructions, too! | A Food Journey To Go
Spicy Beans &#8211; Cooks.com - Recipe - Canning Dry Beans In Sauce (will use pinto beans, tomato sauce, browned ground beef & process for 90 minutes for meat)
Split Pea Soup &#8211; Cooks.com - Recipe - Canned Split Pea Soup
Sweet Potato Ham Soup &#8211; Canned Sweet Potato Ham Soup Recipe - Food.com - 482347

Good Canning Sites in General (Moldy asked for these)
10 Homemade Pie Fillings to Make &#8211; 10 Homemade Pie Fillings To Make: {Canning Recipes} : TipNut.com
Canning Across America &#8211; Recipes &#8211; Canning Across America
Canning Granny &#8211; Canning Granny: Canning
Canning Pantry &#8211; Canning Supplies - Buy Canning Supplies at CanningPantry.com (lots of recipes, instructions and a forum, but don&#8217;t recommend ordering from here)
Canning Recipes &#8211; Canning Recipes
Canning USA &#8211; CanningUSA.com (great videos, recipes for pate, stew, chili, meatloaf)
Countryfarm Lifestyles &#8211; Home Canning Recipes and Instructions - 7 Canning Methods
Creative Chicks &#8211; Creative Chicks: Canning
Homestead Kitchen &#8211; The Homestead Kitchen Up the Harvest: (not a lot, but interesting)
Divine Recipes &#8211; Jam, Jelly Recipes, Make Your Own Preserves - Divine Recipes
Hickery Holler Farm &#8211; Hickery Holler Farm: Canning (lots of other goodies!)
Mountain Breeze Canning & Preserving &#8211; Canning and Preserving Recipes
Noll&#8217;s Canning & Freezing &#8211; Home Canning and Freezing
PickYourOwn.org &#8211; How to Can, Freeze, Dry and Preserve Any Fruit or Vegetable at Home
Pinterest site I came across that looks interesting &#8211; Canning and Preserving
Recipe Goldmine Canning & Preserving &#8211; canning recipes index | recipegoldmine.com
Saving the Season &#8211; Saving the Season - Journal
Tip Nut Recipes for Home Canning &#8211; 80+ Recipes For Home Canning: {Fruits & Vegetables} : TipNut.com

Sorry so long, but y&#8217;all asked for it!


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh my word! CALLIE YOU ARE MY HERO! Thank you!


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

nandmsmom said:


> Patches, here you go. Heather's Homemaking: Pasta e Fagioli soup


Thank you. I'm going to try this recipe for sure. I tried making my own version of it once. It was good, but not what I would call a great meal.


----------



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

hippygirl said:


> I also have a really GOOD (but simple) recipe for sweet-n-sour sauce I want to put up in pint jars just for me (DH doesn't like it...go figure!).


So, do you mind sharing the recipe? I LOVE sweet and sour sauce!


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I'd like to see Sweet and Sour Sauce recipe.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Callie , Nice list and links Thank You !


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

You're all very welcome, glad I could help!


----------

